# 60 Inch Rows.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/corn-maverick-cracking-mystery-60-inch-rows


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I would some day like to get cattle again and have actually done some reading/YouTube watching on this subject. Seems like a great idea if you graze cattle or even sheep or goats.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Interesting concept for sure.


----------

